# O.K. 30v owners.



## Shere Khan (Aug 30, 2000)

Who has the most miles and list your repairs to date.


----------



## Mario Maverick (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: O.K. 30v owners. (Shere Khan)*

not here....33k on my 98 A4 Quattro 2.8 V6. Just got the recall notice for emissions. My cruise control is working intermittently so I'll tell them to check that out too...probably loose vacumn line somewhere.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: O.K. 30v owners. (Mario Maverick)*

21K....no repairs on motor so far. O ring on trans detent was cracked and leaking early on, no probs since it was changed out.


----------



## David Rath (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: O.K. 30v owners. (Shere Khan)*

I'm very superstitious when it comes to talking about my VW's but I have 51,000 smooth miles. The only problem is that the gas guage doesn't work sometimes so I just rely on my digital display.
Almost time to do that timing belt!


----------



## CIP Audi A4 (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: O.K. 30v owners. (David Rath)*

I have a 2001 2.8 and I have 32,000 miles.
I have replaced the clutch already. My sunroof sticks, my car beeps like the doors open...when there not.
I have this weird noise that comes from near the tranny, but it gets louder when the A/C is on. I have no clue what that is.


----------



## Syncro Driver (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: O.K. 30v owners. (CIP Audi A4)*

My 98 V6 Syncro manual now has about 120000 kilometers (75000 miles). There is some strange problem with throttle response since about 10000 kilometers. The mechanics are desperately trying to find it, no luck so far. Both lambda sondes have been replaced. The only thing that cured was the very irregular idle. It varied from 1500rpm to a complete stall. Now it only varies maybe 100 rpms (from 550 to 650 on my meter) and the engine shudders a bit for a moment. But the most anoying thing is the throttle response at about 2/3 to 3/4 throttle. The engine pulls better at 1/2 throttle and full throttle than in between. So if you accelerate full or almost full throttle, and you lift slowly, first acceleration decreases strongly. But lifting it more (up to a little more than half throttle) the car will start to accelerate faster. There's a 'bump' or 'pothole' in throttle response. 
If the car is on closed or almost closed throttle, and you then open it quickly to 3/4, the car takes a short moment to think before it reacts. The want to try to exchange the air meter to see if this helps. I've got my doubts because I already pulled the connector out of it, drove around and it felt the same. There was some difference in the MAF connected and disconnected, but not regarding the issue I adressed here. Anyone got a clue? Spark plugs? Ignition coils? Throttle house? Mechanical or electronical problem?


----------



## luvNvwN (Nov 18, 2000)

*Re: O.K. 30v owners. (Shere Khan)*

35k and i smell a valve cover gasket coming on!


----------



## JWHITE (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: O.K. 30v owners. (luvNvwN)*

Sounds like you guys are having a ton of engine problems. I hope my 24v does OK!


----------



## RichieVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: O.K. 30v owners. (David Rath)*

I think it might be due to leaving the car running (or ignition turned on) while filling up. Every time I would do that, the gas gauge would read 1/4 tank after I filled up, and stayed there until I actually had a 1/4 tank left. My service tech told me to always shut the car down when putting gas in, and I never had problems since.
hope this helps!


----------



## lip (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: O.K. 30v owners. (Shere Khan)*

I have a 2001.5 2.8 Passat 5-speed with 15k on the ODO-
Engine runs good-
Doesn't like California Gasoline that's for sure, slight ping at take off


----------



## Shere Khan (Aug 30, 2000)

*Re: O.K. 30v owners. (lip)*

Thanks for the info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Anyone thinking PES charger?


----------



## VRSIX- (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: O.K. 30v owners. (Shere Khan)*

Or maybe the z-charger?


----------



## TheFNMan (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: O.K. 30v owners. (David Rath)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I'm very superstitious when it comes to talking about my VW's but I have 51,000 smooth miles. The only problem is that the gas guage doesn't work sometimes so I just rely on my digital display.
Almost time to do that timing belt![HR][/HR]​the fuel sending units are thebig things that go on the v6's


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: O.K. 30v owners. (TheFNMan)*

35k here.
-ALL motormounts broke and had to be replaced around 10k (the motor was actually hanging in the car)...
-Emissions Workshop/Check engine just came on...haven't checked that out yet...


----------



## Shere Khan (Aug 30, 2000)

*Re: O.K. 30v owners. (passatrcr)*









OUCH.


----------



## TheFNMan (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: O.K. 30v owners. (Shere Khan)*

dammmmmmm


----------



## cooleremail (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: O.K. 30v owners. (TheFNMan)*

45K on my A6 Avant no trouble, but the engine is starting to sputter when going down hill... Have not taken it in yet...
No thoughts of SC but have thought of a 2.7T transplant if this one dies. cost around $7K and would have an engine designed for the boost. Not too bad considering SC's run about $5K + installation...


----------



## jhillyer (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: O.K. 30v owners. (David Rath)*

Woh, digi-display gas. I've seen the consumption display, but not the remainder display, on the Passat. Gonna research that.


----------



## jhillyer (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: O.K. 30v owners. (Shere Khan)*

No, I'm thinking of a nice secondary fuel rail to support my a hungry monster I've created (super'd, but not PE$ << 20% price break recently tho'). 
Anyone, show pictures of where you placed your additional fuel injectors/controllers on the 2.8l "5V".
Out.


----------



## jhillyer (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: O.K. 30v owners. (lip)*

The cheapest knock reduction without feeling like diesel I've gotten retail is from Marvel Oil Co's Mystery Oil. I've used many per-tank additives priced under $7 a shot, and this Marvel stuff is just a bit cheaper than adding straight mineral oil (okay too).
If my fuel control tries to dampen knock with more fuel and ignition delays, and CA fuel was reduced from ~93/92 to 91, then should I have expected the fuel retailers to drop price -- offering effectively less product, so compensate by reducing price? Not. Also, if I think about this too much, I might clearly see a liability worth legal exploitation.
I need a cold one.


----------



## Bob1 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: O.K. 30v owners. (jhillyer)*

Two hundred trouble free miles....
Picked up our '03 Passat 4 Mo-sedan- on Saturday, really impressed with how tight the car is. It replaced an H6 Subaru VDC which was nothing but problems, coolant loss with no resolution, Subaru finally said they would not fix it so it had to go.
Glad really, it was our fifth Outback, hadn't realized how crude the Subaru product had become until we drove the Passat.
Any issues that we should be aware of?, fuel mileage in the low 20's, which is quite a change from the '02 Jetta TDI wagon which is MINE, but not that far off from the Subaru- how good can we expect it to be??


----------



## Austrian Beauty (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: O.K. 30v owners. (Shere Khan)*

Looking at how many of you are having some kind of problems, I better knock on wood and then some. 
Had our Passat for over 2 years and almost 20,000 miles with no problems at all. The vehicle is a top notch, extreme fun Sports Wagen. Of course some modifications did help to make it "Sports".


----------



## Damage (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: O.K. 30v owners. (Austrian Beauty)*

New throttle body, some recalls tie rod, vacume line, new light switch. Not really to bad for 42000 miles. Ohh yeah it also need a new spark plug wires.(hesitated when on the gas).
It's nice to FINALLY have a low milage VW!







My 94 B3 had 180000 miles on it!

Later

98 B5 GLS V6 5 speed
2000 RC51


----------



## GaltLine (Apr 29, 2000)

*Re: O.K. 30v owners. (Damage)*

My 2000 just went in for her 75K service today. So far the only failures were an O2 sensor and a vacuum hose.


----------



## damianp (Sep 8, 1999)

*Re: O.K. 30v owners. (Shere Khan)*

2001 A4 - almost 38k miles. Not one problem yet. I just had my service done and there was a recall item taken care of, but nothing bad or has happened yet. 
Except for the 2!!! windshields I have gone through.
I think 2nd gear is a bit sticky, but not bad...


----------



## '03 Tradewind (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: O.K. 30v owners. (David Rath)*

Don't you have another 49,000 miles before the scheduled timing belt change?


----------



## '03 Tradewind (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: O.K. 30v owners. (David Rath)*

I meant 54,000 miles before the scheduled timing belt change.


----------



## jhillyer (Feb 17, 2002)

*Timing belt: Re: O.K. 30v owners. ('03 Tradewind)*

If your life or lifestyle depends on that engine, visually inspect the timing belt frequently, especially if refining performance. This is not so easy for those type of folks that don't have a set of stained torn baggy denim jeans or coveralls, that don't clip their own nails -- you know who you are; you probably rarely use your kitchen. [email protected] the accessory belt, it's not precision drive. Painted sprocket covers look great too, but not very visible. Doh, gave away a dress-up tip.










[Modified by jhillyer, 6:22 PM 10-13-2002]


----------



## jhillyer (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: Pay too much : Re: O.K. 30v owners. (jhillyer)*

And don't pay too much for belts: http://catalog.eautopartscatalog.com/best/wizard.jsp?partner=best&year=2001&make=VW&modelAS--004&category=A&part=Timing+Belt


----------

